# Can you take a screenshot with the Touch?



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Sorry if this has already been discussed—I did a search and didn't run across anything—but has anyone figured out a way to take a screenshot on the Touch? It's not a feature I used a ton on the K3, but I did find it useful every once in a while and have already found myself wishing I could still do it a couple of times since upgrading to my Touch. It's the one thing I really miss about my K3.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes, you can 

Just press and hold the HOME button (the only one on the device face) and then tap the screen. Hold the button for another second or two and let go. Screen shots will be in the root directory. I REALLY wish the screen would flash or SOMETHING so I knew it worked though.

Here ya go... this is a shot from my touch


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Excellent! Thanks, Candy. How did you figure that out?


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

I wanted to take a shot of something a few days ago and googled it. I think I saw it on MobileReads?


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

CandyTX said:


> I wanted to take a shot of something a few days ago and googled it. I think I saw it on MobileReads?


You're obviously a better Googler than me.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Daniel Pyle said:


> You're obviously a better Googler than me.


s'okay - your a gooder righter then I.


----------

